# Gecko Pics



## hugsta (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I have seen lots of threads on woma pics, jungle pics, etc etc, but not many on Gecko pics. So, show us some of your geckos. There are some stunning geckos in Australia and I thought it would be nice to see some that are being bred this season. 

So, show us some pics........

Here is one of my girls which I hope will breed for me this season.


----------



## freddy (Jun 25, 2007)

oh i want one


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice daz.

so jelous of you lol


----------



## Chris.j (Jun 25, 2007)

Levis


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice gex guys, hugsta what sort of gecko is that?


----------



## hugsta (Jun 25, 2007)

It's a centralian knob tailed gecko, Nephrurus amyae. One of Australias largest geckos.


----------



## bluetongue beno (Jun 25, 2007)

They are very nice geckos


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I thought so. They're awesome looking crittershow big do they grow?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 25, 2007)

*marbled velvet*

my little marbled velvet gecko shedding.

i call him hookey as he's got a hook shape pattern on his back.lol


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jun 25, 2007)

:shock:And to think that I used to see Aussie geckos as ugly compared to the exotic geckos. Where have I been?!
Really pretty lizards guys


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 25, 2007)

Nephrurus Levis Levis

Sub adult male (from AHS auction)


















Adult female













The pair together (only for the pics, they live in separate enclosures)













Nephrurus Levis Pilbarensis

Adult Male













Sub adult female

















The pair together (same deal with the levis levis, only together for the pics...)


















Want some more?

Kane


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 25, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Well, I have seen lots of threads on woma pics, jungle pics, etc etc, but not many on Gecko pics. So, show us some of your geckos. There are some stunning geckos in Australia and I thought it would be nice to see some that are being bred this season.
> 
> So, show us some pics........
> 
> Here is one of my girls which I hope will breed for me this season.



God they're ugly Haz ,hideous.


----------



## eerin (Jun 25, 2007)

i love it when they lick their eye's! 
mr spike you should let them have visiting time, they love each other lol!
cool pics too


----------



## eerin (Jun 25, 2007)

dames1978 has an awesome pic of a huge gecko from thailand..... i dont know how to do the attachment thingy lol


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 26, 2007)

hey this is my malbled velver geko Iliad he's about 7 months


----------



## spongebob (Jun 26, 2007)

*Oedura*

Hi,
Here are some velvet geckos:

Oedura castelnaui, marmorata and coggeri


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 26, 2007)

has anyone got any pics of some occidentalis????


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 26, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> has anyone got any pics of some occidentalis????


 
I'll get some pics up tonight if you want but there only bubs.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 26, 2007)

*Knobies*

Hi Every1 

nice pics...

Here are a few of my Levis & Amyae....

















Keep em comin  .......


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 26, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> I'll get some pics up tonight if you want but there only bubs.


yeah mate that would be good i am looking at buying some i just need some good pics to convice my parents


----------



## reece89 (Jun 26, 2007)

nice geckos people i deffintly want a amyae were can i get these around brisbane =D


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 26, 2007)

occidentalis bubs










adults





amyae hatch


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 26, 2007)

rams those last 2 pics are awsome mate


----------



## mines bigger (Jun 26, 2007)

ramsayi they are stunnning


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 26, 2007)

Some more Amyae:...............


----------



## richboy89 (Jun 26, 2007)

how much can you buy them for? please


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 26, 2007)

richboy89 said:


> how much can you buy them for? please



Them being what type?


----------



## richboy89 (Jun 26, 2007)

hmm well i dont really know much about them just the amyae 
thanks


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 26, 2007)

that gecko hatching is the most adorable thing i've ever seen! and i spend my day in a pet shop surrounded by puppies


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 26, 2007)

*?  ?*



richboy89 said:


> how much can you buy them for? please


 

Which type are u interested in??


----------



## richboy89 (Jun 26, 2007)

the amyae one i think thats right


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 26, 2007)

Amyae: $900 - $1000 Pair
Levis Levis : $300-400 Pair


----------



## spongebob (Jun 26, 2007)

Queensland Oedura marmorata


----------



## Rocket (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok hopefully this works.
WA O.marmorata.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Australis (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice collection of _Oedura_ you have yourself there Sponge





Rocket said:


> Ok hopefully this works.
> WA O.marmorata.



It didnt work lady


----------



## spongebob (Jun 26, 2007)

Patternless levis


----------



## Magpie (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## mines bigger (Jun 26, 2007)

magpie thats what i wanted too see, plent of pics of australias absoloutly stunning geckos


----------



## Joker (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow what a fantastic collection guys.
Pete.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 26, 2007)

Stupid comp.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 26, 2007)

First pic is of a baby occidentalis with a rare red dorsal stripe 
Next is of a male levis getting ready for a shed followed by an adult female levis.


----------



## Julie-anne (Jun 26, 2007)

they always have such a cheeky smile on their face


----------



## Armand (Jun 26, 2007)

nice animals everyone!!! from what age can geckos breed?


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 26, 2007)

N.Levis are supposed to be able to breed at 7 months but aren't reccomended to do so until a few months later.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 26, 2007)

their first season if they are fed well.....


----------



## hugsta (Jun 26, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> God they're ugly Haz ,hideous.


 
Your just jealous Rams cause that isn't one of yours........:lol: Spongebobs are much nicer........LOL:lol:. That is why I have two girls from him and one male from you.........see, only ONE from you. :shock::lol:

Some great pics everyone and some really nice animals. Great to see.


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 26, 2007)

Incredible marms there Spongebob.
Great pics also Magpie.
Love the amyae


----------



## spongebob (Jun 26, 2007)

Your just jealous Rams cause that isn't one of yours........:lol: Spongebobs are much nicer........LOL:lol:. That is why I have two girls from him and one male from you.........see, only ONE from you. :shock::lol:

Daz, you're such a bitch.......I'll set Mr Squidword onto you! Never mind Rams I'll still play with you.
Bob


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 27, 2007)

Pull ya head in Daz.Thanks Bob your ok mate :lol:


----------



## viridis (Jun 27, 2007)

*filicipoda*

..


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 27, 2007)

awesome viridis.


----------



## austin (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pics Spongebob and Magpie, always nice to see different variations


----------



## indicus (Jun 27, 2007)

Some great looking gecko's everyone; good job!!! ....aren't they just awesome.
Here's a few more....No the Asper is not in my care any more...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 27, 2007)

love the ringtail pic!! well done


----------



## viridis (Jun 27, 2007)

That asper is incredible tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## DrNick (Jun 27, 2007)

These geckos are very ungrateful..... You clean out their massive poos, scrub their enclosure, fill it with lovely fresh sand.... I had just popped them back into their enclosure after a full clean AND THIS IS THE THANKS I GET!!! LOL, VEEERY TUFF :lol:






Was just feeding my amyae tonight and one popped out from behind its hide with a massive hiss and a lunge- sounded like an angry cat. I just about crapped myself LOL


----------



## DrNick (Jun 27, 2007)

The last pic is a video link, but it doesn't seem to work for me. Sorry.


----------



## spongebob (Jun 27, 2007)

You need to click on the 'pause' to get it to play. Looks like a visit to the gym!


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey its doing push ups!!


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey its doing pushups


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 28, 2007)

awesome vid drnick


----------



## hugsta (Jun 29, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Pull ya head in Daz.Thanks Bob your ok mate :lol:


 
LOL:lol:


----------



## sk17zn (Jun 29, 2007)

some very beautiful gex there guys love the pics


----------



## Addicted (Jun 29, 2007)

Ringtail I recently sold


----------



## Lars K (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, you've got all great and stunning looking geckos!!!
Just wanna share some pics.

Stenodactylus doriae























Tropiocolotes steudneri












Tropiocolotes tripolitanus












and Teratoscincus microlepis


----------



## hugsta (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, some unreal geckos. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## method (Jun 29, 2007)

Just how many herps do you own lars k  like a million from wat ive seen


----------



## Lars K (Jun 29, 2007)

no, just a few ones. The geckos are my latest addition. Ähm hopefully.


----------



## Obrien (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi i am looking at getting a gecko or lizard and i have been looking through here for a little bit seeing peoples geckos and i found that a shop near me keeps thick tailed geckos i just wanted to ask a few quick question instead of starting another post. Just wondering how nocturnal these guys are like do they ever come out in the day time or never? can they be handled at all or will they just try run away? and finnaly can you just use a heat mat as its source of heat? thanks for reading. and all your geckos are really nice.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 29, 2007)

Obrien: They are generally Nocturnal but you can get the odd one out that will venture out in the day. Handling is big No-NO when it comes to Aussie Geckos, do not handle just for the sake of it, just handle when absolutely necessary. A Heat Mat will be fine but they generally do not need any extra heating as they are a southern species. 

Lars K: Excellent looking Geckos! ! !


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 30, 2007)

obrien, stick to the beardy.... they handle, geckos dont!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 30, 2007)

Underwoodisaurus milii





















Teratoscincus microlepis






Chondrodactylus (Pachydactylus) turneri


----------



## spongebob (Jun 30, 2007)

Lars great photos, and I hope yopu have a good sense of humour.

Those Pachydactylus turneri had me communicating to a German guy with hysterics a while back ,as their common name in German is Dickfinger gecko. It took a while for this guy to realise why we native English speakers would find this so fun. The English name is Thicktoed gecko. Clearly the Germans and English in our community need to be aware of what digits are what or no end of incidents could occur!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, hehe I understand what you mean! 
very nice story!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spongebob (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I'm glad we didnt get our digits crossed!
Here's something with very big digits from the Australian reptile Park
Bob


----------



## Lars K (Jun 30, 2007)

wow, stunning looking Rhacodactylus!!!
Is it Rhacodactylus leachianus henkeli?
This guy is huge, awesome!!!


----------



## reptyle (Jul 1, 2007)

great pics everyone. im loving the amyae and asper.
i especially love the pic from indicus with the saltuarius. are they swaini? also, what size cage do you have them in because it looks great. i think i might copy your idea if you dont mind, hehe.
once again, great pics everyone.
ps. loved the video DrNick. they are full of character arent they
cheers, ian


----------



## hugsta (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Bob, I've got one of those.....rackies are awesome.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Guys 

where are the Rackies from?, .. I want one!


----------



## spongebob (Jul 3, 2007)

None native-New Caledonian Giant Gecko, so unless you are a zoo you cant have one (in Aus)!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 10, 2007)

gecko pics


----------



## spongebob (Aug 10, 2007)

What are those first two pics? Both Oedura marms?
Bob


----------

